

NYC Sports Startup Competition - pythonted
http://www.ondeckconference.com/innovators

======
pythondan
I saw Alexis Ohanian judge a startup competition once (I think it ironically
may have __been __TC Disrupt) and he did an outstanding job. Articulate and
critical yet kind.

------
xpose2000
Excuse my ignorance, but the prices for this event range from 340.00 - 525.00.
Is this typical pricing?

~~~
flahertyiv
Most major existing industry events in sports & technology have registration
costs at or above $1000 per attendee:

<http://goo.gl/HoLTJ>

<http://goo.gl/iQIWL>

------
carefulpony
Is this only for sports startups?

~~~
flahertyiv
The pitch contest is for startups that are working on products that enhance
the sports fan experience--broadly defined.

E.g., a pure-play video startup who has a product that could be applied in the
sports vertical would certainly be eligible

